# sustain a fatality to



## JuiceBeatles

Poate suna bizar, dar iata exprimarea in context:
The company sustained a fatality *to *a contractor.

Is it just bad English sau chiar asa se spune?
Si daca asa este corect, in romana asta ar insemna "a suferit un accident *la un/in cazul unui* constructor/antreprenor?"

Multumesc anticipat!


----------



## jazyk

Îmi pare rău, dar nici eu nici soţia mea (şi cunoaştem bine engleza) nu înţelegem aceasta frază.


----------



## basquiat

sustained a fatality - a suferit un accident mortal - parerea mea.


----------



## jazyk

Asta e uşor, dar mă întreb ce înseamnă _to a contractor_ aici.


----------



## JulianoS

Salutare!

Poţi să ne dai, te rog, mai mult context? Paragraful de unde este fraza... Poate ne va ajuta să înţelegem.

Merci.

P.S. Am postat fraza ta şi pe forumul EN-FR, gândindu-mă că poate cineva o va traduce în franceză şi va avea mai mult sens.


----------



## JuiceBeatles

Hi, guys!

Pot sa va dau fragmentul, dar ma tem ca nu va fi de prea mare ajutor. Dupa cum aveam sa decopar din restul documentelor, nu vorbim de o engleza foarte corecta (se poate sa fi fost traduse din altceva spre engleza).S-ar putea ca si aceasta (sustain ...*to* a contractor) sa fi fost una dintre greseli...But thank you all for trying!

Here's the fragment:
_"A company regarded by the government agency responsible for Health & Safety at Work as being in the top 5% of manufacturing companies for its safety record, sustained a fatality to a contractor."_

Hope it helps!


----------



## JulianoS

Intr-adevar nu ajuta prea mult contextul, din pacate... 

Poate ca vrea sa spuna "_a cauzat un deces antreprenorului_" sau "_a cauzat decesul antreprenorului_"...

Sincer sa fiu, "I am out of ideas!"...


----------

